

Climate change, impacts and vulnerability in Europe 2012 - brutuscat
http://www.eea.europa.eu/publications/climate-impacts-and-vulnerability-2012/

======
brutuscat
Some very interesting maps I found in the pdf report which are forcing me to
read this.

Potential environmental and economic impact of climate change
<http://imgur.com/31j2I>

Key observed and projected climate change and impacts for the main regions in
Europe <http://imgur.com/r4Qj0>

Projections of extreme high temperatures <http://imgur.com/d8FVh>

Projected changes in the tourism climatic index for all seasons
<http://imgur.com/sv1Nu>

I guess Spain will suffer a lot...

